# وين احصل ثلاجه تشتغل على الطاقه الشمسيه



## ناصر الشيباني (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,


كيف حالكم ؟؟


انا من سكان مدينة الرياض اريد ان احصل على ثلاجه تعمل على الطاقه الشمسيه

علما ً بان الطاقه لدي تعطي 240 وات 


هذا والسلام عليكم ,,


----------



## د حسين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحية*

أخ ناصر
تحية طيبة : بداية .. هل حليت مشكلة التلفزيون ؟؟؟؟ وكيف ؟؟؟؟ من أجل الفائدة العامة..
أما الثلاجة المناسبة في حالتك فأفضلها ما يستعمل بالسيارات وتعمل على 12 فولط دي سي مباشرة .. ابحث عنها في مبيعات اكسسوارات السيارات مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق
​


----------



## محمد عايض النفيعي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد لدينا ثلاجة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية سعة 100 لتر وسعة 300 لتر

0598232456


----------

